# Surge?



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

Sometimes while I look at the map waiting for a ping, I'm in a surge area. Once I get the ping (typically in the same surge area), pick up and drop of the pax. My fare is regular. I've noticed that a lot. I also noticed surges begin and end within seconds. Is this normal or am I being ripped off?
(Los Angeles)


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

If you drive for Uber, you're being ripped off.


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> If you drive for Uber, you're being ripped off.


Yes well thank you but I need some useful information as far as what I should do about my question. But you're comment is true.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm not sure if you saw this. He's based in LA. I don't recommend his technique by doing all the canceling but he has a lot of good tips on surge.


----------



## Anomis (Jul 16, 2015)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> I'm not sure if you saw this. He's based in LA. I don't recommend his technique by doing all the canceling but he has a lot of good tips on surge.


Thanks!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

This may be of interest to you as well

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-stealing-surge.30351/


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

If you do not see the lightning bolt during the ping, you probably got a ping outside the surge area. You need to Accept, Cancel, (Reason), Other which I call ACRO and known to most as skipping. When a surge is over and all those cheap asses now want a non surge ride, I Skip those request too out of spite (even if I want any ride). Those Aholes will have to wait longer for a driver because I won't be doing it.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

OCBob said:


> If you do not see the lightning bolt during the ping, you probably got a ping outside the surge area. You need to Accept, Cancel, (Reason), Other which I call ACRO and known to most as skipping. When a surge is over and all those cheap asses now want a non surge ride, I Skip those request too out of spite (even if I want any ride). Those Aholes will have to wait longer for a driver because I won't be doing it.


When the surge disappears (and yes, I, too, have been sitting in surges with NO pings until it goes away), I go offline and use the PAX app and wait for the surge to re-appear. But there seems to be more and more new drivers out there as I see them, on PAX app, appearing. This was 3 weeks ago before I started my Uber time-off break. I still check out the PAX app, and still see additional drivers coming out. Can't really confirm if they're ghost cars or not though.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

DocT said:


> When the surge disappears (and yes, I, too, have been sitting in surges with NO pings until it goes away), I go offline and use the PAX app and wait for the surge to re-appear. But there seems to be more and more new drivers out there as I see them, on PAX app, appearing. This was 3 weeks ago before I started my Uber time-off break. I still check out the PAX app, and still see additional drivers coming out. Can't really confirm if they're ghost cars or not though.


Don't worry about those yahoos. Don't be that sucker and take those that were waiting for the surge to end. You might end up taking a non surge but I would wait 5 minutes before going back online. If it is orange, by all means do not turn off app. Just use the Skipping method to get those pings passed on to the newbies and create demand.


----------

